# Another Outkast 570 build



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Last year I got into the atv scene and picked up a brute, about 4 months later I sunk it. Had the motor rebuilt by DSC and put it up for sale.

So on tax free weekend I picked up a 2015 RZR 570. Plans are for a outkast 5" lift and 32.5 outlaws. Snorkeled it the second weekend I had it, just waiting patiently on the lift now. 




Already have the 30" light bar, windshield, switch panel and done lights installed. Picking up a roof when I get home from offshore, and hopefully the lift will be in.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have one of their 5" lifts on my Ranger and love it. Jody makes EXCELLENT quality lifts and the best customer service you could ask for. He stays very busy and sometimes gets a little behind on orders but other than that you will be very satisfied. What kind of axles you getting with it, Rhinos ?? I bought my lift with Cobras in it but got tired of dealing with the mexican that makes them. But they were ALOT better axle than the Rhinos that are in it now. Only broke one Cobra the first year the lift was on, have broken four Rhinos since then.The Rhinos are very affordable at $190 each but I haven't been impressed with them at all. Tryin to save up to get some Turner Evos for mine now, $600 each !!!! But no more axle problems after that, just other broken stuff.. LMAO !!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's crazy I haven't broke a rhino axle yet on any of my bikes I have owned....I have had rhinos on the brute couple Hondas and waiting for them to come out with some for my viking 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

I have several friends with outkast lifts and they all look great. They did tell me three weeks when I ordered it, its going on 6 weeks and still no lift.... It's starting to get on my nerves alittle. Ordered the rhinos, hoping they last awhile on the little 570.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Lift finally came in yesterday. 

Before


After



Going to tower trax this weekend to test it out


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

might wanna do a little clutching now lol


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Should have mentioned it has Cvtech primary set up by 3P and a purple secondary


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks man! 

Made the first ride last weekend and it did great the first half of the ride. About half way through the front axles started binding up, liking into it they where too long and had zero plunge. After several calls to outkast and SATV I found out they forgot to send me the spacers that go under the diff to move it up, once these goes in it should work fine. On a better note it followed my buddies 900xp with a 6" outkast lift with zero problems.


----------

